# Porter Cable portable table saw problem



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Several years ago I bought a Porter Cable portable table saw for my small workshop. I have not used it heavily. This week I needed to use it to cut some shims for a countertop. The crank to raise the blade would not work. It felt like the gear was stripped but it also would not go past about a quarter turn before locking up. It also would not turn on. I have a feeling something is jammed in there but have not had time to look yet. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Would it pay to get repaired?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Ranger1227 said:


> Several years ago I bought a Porter Cable portable table saw for my small workshop. I have not used it heavily. This week I needed to use it to cut some shims for a countertop. The crank to raise the blade would not work. It felt like the gear was stripped but it also would not go past about a quarter turn before locking up. It also would not turn on. I have a feeling something is jammed in there but have not had time to look yet. Any thoughts would be appreciated. Would it pay to get repaired?


 sounds like you have something jammed in the blade below the table. Turn it over and see what you have.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I thought of that but have not had time to look at it as I am finishing up the garage project. I will check and Inappreciate the reply.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I looked at the saw from the bottom. The gear for the handle to raise the blade is made of plastic and the teeth are sheared off. Not sure why. I hope it is an easy fix. The gear piece is held on the shaft by a set screw


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

May find replacement parts at www.ereplacementparts.com


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Can you turn it by some other means or is the motor still stuck in place?


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Blade is below table so not sure if there is a safety that keeps power from turning on


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Ranger1227 said:


> Blade is below table so not sure if there is a safety that keeps power from turning on


 You should be able to crank the blade up.


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

I did get it to turn on. When I have time this week I will try to find out why crank won’t bufge


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Is there a lock on it.?
Do you have to push the crank in or out to move it.?


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

There is no lock and you do not need to push it in. The teeth on the shaft to which the handle is attached have sheared off. I ordered replacements. I may have to take apart a good bit of the saw and may take it in to fix


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Saw dust is the greatest enemy of saw motors, switches and gears. No surprise there.:vs_laugh: Periodic use of a shop vac and or compressed air are useful cleaning tools too. No surprise there either.:vs_laugh:


----------



## Ranger1227 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks chandler48! I ordered the new bevel gears for $10 and was able to replace them myself. the original ones were plastic and the teeth broke off, although I don't know why. The blade now cranks up and down. The Porter Cable service office wanted $200 to do this.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

As stated above sawdust and debris can hinder the lowering/raising. More than once I've gotten slivers of wood jammed up in mine. Forcing it up/down while it's restricted is probably what wore the gear out. If you have an air compressor I'd blow it out every now and then. The cleaner it stays the better/longer it will operate.


----------

